# weird turkey hunt



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

was the cat just a house cat or?


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

*cat*

i have no idea it was pretty big though we have no idea who it belongs to!


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

That was a pretty far shot. I would of shot the cat.


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> That was a pretty far shot. I would of shot the cat.



Trust me we were talkin about it lol !:mg::mg:


----------



## 5-Yard Pin (Apr 15, 2009)

went out turkey hunting for the 3 time. sat down under a tree wated a little while. did a owl sound got 1-2 birds gobling. they wheir both over a hil. kept on sounding like a owl they never came to us. and we set up are decoys. then moved to a nother spot beside where we sat down.right next to were we sat down under the tree and set up the decoys. called a little bit. saw a little dot thought we saw a bird but it was'nt a bird it was a sqirrel it was in the grass then jumped on a tree jumped off saw the decoys then got silly ran past the decoys jumped on a tree then jumped on a nother tree and their was a lim that brock off got on it jist a baot fell of the lem jumped up to a nother lem jumped off ran a cros a fild jumped on a tree. then jumped over the fence.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

5-Yard Pin said:


> went out turkey hunting for the 3 time. sat down under a tree wated a little while. did a owl sound got 1-2 birds gobling. they wheir both over a hil. kept on sounding like a owl they never came to us. and we set up are decoys. then moved to a nother spot beside where we sat down.right next to were we sat down under the tree and set up the decoys. called a little bit. saw a little dot thought we saw a bird but it was'nt a bird it was a sqirrel it was in the grass then jumped on a tree jumped off saw the decoys then got silly ran past the decoys jumped on a tree then jumped on a nother tree and their was a lim that brock off got on it jist a baot fell of the lem jumped up to a nother lem jumped off ran a cros a fild jumped on a tree. then jumped over the fence.



You were trying to call in a turkey with an owl call?


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> You were trying to call in a turkey with an owl call?


lol thats what i was thinking. I think that would be near impossible


----------



## 5-Yard Pin (Apr 15, 2009)

5-Yard Pin said:


> went out turkey hunting for the 3 time. sat down under a tree wated a little while. did a owl sound got 1-2 birds gobling. they wheir both over a hil. kept on sounding like a owl they never came to us. and we set up are decoys. then moved to a nother spot beside where we sat down.right next to were we sat down under the tree and set up the decoys. called a little bit. saw a little dot thought we saw a bird but it was'nt a bird it was a sqirrel it was in the grass then jumped on a tree jumped off saw the decoys then got silly ran past the decoys jumped on a tree then jumped on a nother tree and their was a lim that brock off got on it jist a baot fell of the lem jumped up to a nother lem jumped off ran a cros a fild jumped on a tree. then jumped over the fence. then I looked over and I saw the decoys did not see nothen waited a little time.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

ok so you were tryin to call a turkey in with the owl call?


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

wow


----------



## 5-Yard Pin (Apr 15, 2009)

went out turkey hunting for the 3 time. sat down under a tree wated a little while. did a owl sound got 1-2 birds gobling. they wheir both over a hill. kept on sounding like a owl they never came to us. and we set up are decoys. then moved to a nother spot beside where we sat down.right next to were we sat down under the tree and set up the decoys. called a little bit. saw a little dot thought we saw a bird but it was'nt a bird it was a sqirrel it was in the grass then jumped on a tree jumped off saw the decoys then got silly ran past the decoys jumped on a tree then jumped on a nother tree and their was a lim that brock off got on it jist a baot fell of the lem jumped up to a nother lem jumped off ran a cros a fild jumped on a tree. then jumped over the fence. then i looked over did not see nothen. did a turkey call a few times. then i got up and i got my decoys. then i walked betwen some woods and a river. went around the woods were the turkey was. and ther was some woods on the left. we went around the river then we went in the woods. folowed a cow trail. and saw some deer in the woods.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

A turkey won't come to an owl call if that's what you were trying to do.. An owl call is to locate the birds. To call them in you'll need to make a sound that a turkey makes (gobbles, yelps, clucks, etc..)


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Im not understanding why you keep posting the same thing? And no you cant call them in with a hoot tube as I call them. Those are just to locate the gobblers as Rory said.


----------



## 5-Yard Pin (Apr 15, 2009)

we used turkey calls to call the turkeys, not the owl call. sorry for the confusion.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


> You were trying to call in a turkey with an owl call?


yeah that's what you do to try to get the turkeys to gobble. then you go after them.:wink:


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

gunner77 said:


> yeah that's what you do to try to get the turkeys to gobble. then you go after them.:wink:


ya but earlier he stated that he had some birds going with the owl call but they just wouldnt come in. Thats where the confusion came from


----------

